# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Άγιος Ελευθέριος ΙV [Agios Eleftherios IV]

## dk

Aγ.Ελευθεριος

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9578

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Leo για την αφιέρωση. Αυτό είναι το μοναδικό μονόπορτο που έγινε αμφίπλωρο. Θα το βρώ σαν μονόπορτο και θα το ανεβάσω. Και αυτή για σένα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Razz:  

ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 02 24-06-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

LEO καλησπέρα. Αυτό είναι το Αγ. Ελευθέριος IV διόρθωσε το γιατί υπάρχει και το ΙΙΙ που έγινε Αγ. Νικόλαος Λ. Πρέπει να υπάρχουν αρκετές φωτο του στα "Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Σαλαμίνας. Μεταφέρετε τις εδώ :Wink: . 
*Αγ. Ελευθέριος IV....στις 09/10/2010* στη δίαυλο. Χαρισμένες σε όλους εσάς τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. 

ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 62 09-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 63 09-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αγ. Ελευθέριος IV....26/10/2010.*
Το Αγ. Ελευθέριος IV διαθέτει 4 μηχανές DAEWOO 465 ίππων εκάστη, έχει μήκος 86 μέτρα, πλάτος 17 μέτρα και η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 19/05/2002. Ήταν η πρώτη καθέλκυση που παρακολούθησα και έκτοτε έγινα καραβολάτρης και τα παρακολουθώ όλα. 
Επίσης αυτό ήταν το πλοίο που στις 22/10/2003 πέρασα για πρώτη φορά τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου. Μία εμπειρία φοβερή (για κάποιον σαν εμένα που δεν είμαι ναυτικός) και τη συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον μπορεί να τη ζήσει. Ο γιός μου (στο Δημοτικό τότε) ακόμη το αναφέρει στους φίλους του με δέος. :Surprised: 
Οι φωτο χαρισμένες σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους του Nautilia.gr. :Razz:  


ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 64 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 65 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 66 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 67 26-10-2010.jpg

ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 68 26-10-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV όταν κατασκευαζόταν στα τέλη του 2001 και η *πρώτη μου φωτο μέσα σε ναυπηγείο*. Ο Γιός μου πόζαρε τότε όλο χαρά που είχαμε μπεί μέσα. Από κει και μετά....... έχετε δει τη έχει γίνει.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους εσάς τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Wink: .

ΑΓ. ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε Leo για την αφιέρωση. Αυτό είναι το μοναδικό μονόπορτο που έγινε αμφίπλωρο. Θα το βρώ σαν μονόπορτο και θα το ανεβάσω. Και αυτή για σένα και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. 
> 
> ΑΓ.ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 02 24-06-2010.jpg


 Η λεζάντα αυτή βέβαια δεν είναι για το Αγ. Ελευθέριος IV (λόγο της μεταφοράς που έκαναν οι υπεύθυνοι και άνοιξαν το καθ' ένα μόνο του, έγινε μπερδεμα). Αυτή η λεζάντα είναι για το Αγ. Βαρβάρα :Wink:  διευθέτηση έτσι για να μην μπερδεύονται ορισμένη που δεν ξέρουν :Razz: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Άγιος Ελευθέριος IV το 2003 με τον Cpt. Άκη Βάλβη στα χειριστήρια την ώρα που εισέρχεται στον Ισθμό, πηγαίνοντας για Ρίο. (φωτο απο φίλμ).

ΑΓ. ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ IV 18.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Aγιος Ελευθέριος IV*
Με πορεία προς Σαλαμίνα

DSC_0425.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Άγιος Ελευθέριος IV. απο πέραμα προς παλούκια.

DSC_1389.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV Όπως βλέπετε βρίσκετε στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, προφανώς για εξωτερικές δουλειές, γιατί έξω είναι το Κανάρης.
Εδώ το πλοίο φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα.

ΑΓ.-ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ-IV-108-13-10-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για λίγες ώρες -και προφανώς για κάποια μικροδουλειά- πέρασε σήμερα το απόγευμα το αμφίπλωρο από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, και ήδη επέστρεψε στην γραμμή του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έχει δηλωθεί για το καλοκαίρι του _2017_ στην γραμμή Αρκίτσα - Αιδηψός (ΑΠΌ 16/06/17 ΕΩΣ 10/09/17).

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι του ίδιου πλοιοκτήτη με το Ποσειδών, άρα θα έχει δύο πλοία στη γραμμή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο από τις 17/03/2016 έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Φωτο ....αύριο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και ήδη είναι στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πάει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του.Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Προφανώς περιμένει να πέσει το Προκόπιος Μ για να βγει για την συντήρηση του. Στον καταπέλτη φαίνεται και ο πλοιοκτήτης. 

ΑΓ.-ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ-IV-110-19-05-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα θυμίσουμε ότι το αμφίπλωρο είχε δηλωθεί από τις περσινές δηλώσεις τακτικής δρομολόγησης για την γραμμή Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού το φετινό καλοκαίρι,




> Το πλοίο έχει δηλωθεί για το καλοκαίρι του _2017_ στην γραμμή Αρκίτσα - Αιδηψός (ΑΠΌ 16/06/17 ΕΩΣ 10/09/17).


κάτι που το είδαμε και ως θέμα προς συζήτηση (με τις ίδιες ημερομηνίες) στο σημερινό ΣΑΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρησε το πλοίο για την Αιδηψό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε σε σημερινή του φωτο στην Αιδηψό και να αναφέρουμε ότι είναι η πρώτη του εμφανιση στη γραμμή αυτή. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΓ.-ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ-IV-111-15-06-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο ξεκίνησε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο στη γραμμή Αιδηψό - Αρκίτσα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV στην Αιδηψό πριν λίγες μέρες. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

ΑΓ.-ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ-IV-112-01-07-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σημερινή φωτο στην Αιδηψό με πρώτο το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV, το Ποσειδώνας και το Αιδηψός. Καλή σεζόν για όλους.

ΑΓ.-ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ-IV-113-14-07-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος σεζόν, και το πλοίο αναχώρησε πριν λίγη ώρα από την Αιδηψό για την επιστροφή του στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV σημαιοστολισμένο σήμερα λόγο εορτής, κάνοντας ένα δρομολόγιο από Παλούκια - Πέραμα. 

ΑΓ.-ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ-IV-114-15-12-2017.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πολύχρονος και καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV από τις 09/03 είχε βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Σήμερα τελείωσε και μόλις καθελκύστηκε πήγε απέναντι στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 16/03 όταν έκανε την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΑΓ.-ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ-IV-117-16-03-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και πάει για τα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για την ακινησία του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ¶γιος Ελευθέριος IV έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και πήγε στα Παλούκια για να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Στην θέση του βγήκε σε ακινησία το Πάραλος.

----------

